# Speech therapy or SA therapy



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi all

I'm not that familiar with therapy for SA and am having trouble deciding what to do at this point.

I have had speech problems as a child but was told that I was fine my the time I was 8 or 9. Then when high school came I found many of the problems coming back. I'm pretty sure I have both speech apraxia and social anxiety. I'm not sure though which is the cause and which is the effect. I feel like if I could fix my speech problems I could control my anxiety. 

Any advice?


----------



## Ltsax (May 28, 2012)

I'm in almost the same situation as you. I have a speech disfluency (I pause a lot when I speak), which makes me extremely self conscious. Because of this, I have developed a fear of speaking with/in front of other people. I have been in speech therapy for years and have learned pretty much all of the tricks that they could teach me. Right now I am trying to control my anxiety, which will hopefully improve my speaking (I stutter more when I am nervous). So my advice is, only take speech therapy if you have never had it before. If you have had speech therapy in the past, I recommend trying to learn how to minimize your anxiety, which should help.


----------

